# Shutter Count Software/Utility



## ronaldbyram (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey Gang, Does anyone know of a Functional software/way to find out the # of Shutter actuation for a Canon Camera? Short of Shipping it to repair Center?
I have searched the internet and found a OLD program 10+ years old that trys to work. "KUSO EXIF Viewer"COmments Ive seen also say Green Lantern software might work?


----------



## Dverb (Nov 21, 2019)

Using a Mac I have used the app, ShutterCheck. This worked fine with an old 7D.



ronaldbyram said:


> Hey Gang, Does anyone know of a Functional software/way to find out the # of Shutter actuation for a Canon Camera? Short of Shipping it to repair Center?
> I have searched the internet and found a OLD program 10+ years old that trys to work. "KUSO EXIF Viewer"COmments Ive seen also say Green Lantern software might work?


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Nov 21, 2019)

You might also want to check out the FreeShutterCount app - this also works well on a Mac.

Good luck.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Nov 21, 2019)

Sorry I should of said I use Windows 10.


----------



## smfpics (Feb 5, 2020)

try APT - Astro Photography Tool , it has a shutter count function for canon cameras


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 6, 2020)

There is no software that works with all Canon cameras, and some can only get counts from Canon. The 1DX II will give you the count. Be specific. Also realize that some software that gives a count is not giving a real count, so thats that problem as well.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Mar 2, 2020)

why does Canon not add this feature to the menu? its not like your giving away any secrets.


----------



## jabird56 (Apr 17, 2021)

I have recently tried both ASTRO PHOTOGRAHY (DEMO Version) and EOSInfo, they both work to get you the shutter counts off of your cameras. With ASTRO you have to make sure you select the correct DIGIC logic chip that's in your current EOS model. The Astro Photography DEMO "FREE" version worked for me. I used two YouTube videos to help me setup the two different software apps, and they are listed below:

ASTRO PHOTOTGRAPH: 



EOSINFO:


----------



## jabird56 (Aug 21, 2021)

jabird56 said:


> I have recently tried both ASTRO PHOTOGRAHY (DEMO Version) and EOSInfo, they both work to get you the shutter counts off of your cameras. With ASTRO you have to make sure you select the correct DIGIC logic chip that's in your current EOS model. The Astro Photography DEMO "FREE" version worked for me. I used two YouTube videos to help me setup the two different software apps, and they are listed below:
> 
> ASTRO PHOTOTGRAPH:
> 
> ...


Here is the link for the Astro Photography Tool Manual in PDF: https://www.astrophotography.app/UserGuide.pdf


----------

